# For everyone with 09 blizzard and sugar Babies.....



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys I'm really looking into getting an extreme this year due to the fact that I never had one and they're are outstanding and seem very unique just like all tegus and I wanna see everyones blizzard and sugar babies! from last years clutch.... :-D please post up some pics of those models!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/P1010004-1.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 0004-1.jpg</a><!-- m -->
this one is a little blurry 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/P1010001-1.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 0001-1.jpg</a><!-- m -->
ill post more when he sheds it should not be long


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey tegu Jake whether the pic is blurry or not he/she is awesome!! Post more I'll be checking themout and thanks for posting :lol:


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

no problem and congrats on your new gu :mrgreen:


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks tegu Jake and one day I will catch up to you! I'll have my extreme! :lol:


----------



## First Time Tegu (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll try to take more pics soon, but I haven't had a lot of time recently and he just woke up about two month ago. I'm off tomorrow so if i'll try to get a few with length and all.

He will be smaller than a few of the others because he slept for such a long time.


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

he looks great :lol: and he still looks nice and chunky....great looking little one :-D


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

hey bobby this includes you to :lol: post up some of your extremes :-D


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

kstar i never thought i would have this many tegus lol i love my gus though i just out a payment down for another giant so i cant wait :mrgreen: and maybe my female will lay some eggs soon :fc lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

at one point in time i had 3 tegus and that was the most i had...a redxblue hybrid and a blue and a argentine black and white before i had to give them all up when i had to go through some downs in my living situation....but everything is better now thank god...so now that i have me black and white....im aiming at my extreme :-D


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

i really want a redxblue hybrid last week i had a blue coming from ks but at the last min i had my money refund because its toes were all messed up but it was a good price for 225 
im sure you will love the extreme if i were you i would get a blizzard sugar its ALOT whiter than my ice hail my ice hail giant is very white but looks more of a bw compared to blizzard sugar baby 
here is my ice hail so you can see what im talking about lol 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/P1010008.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 010008.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

i really want a redxblue hybrid last week i had a blue coming from ks but at the last min i had my money refund because its toes were all messed up but it was a good price for 225 
im sure you will love the extreme if i were you i would get a blizzard sugar its ALOT whiter than my ice hail my ice hail giant is very white but looks more of a bw compared to blizzard sugar baby 
here is my ice hail so you can see what im talking about lol 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/P1010008.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 010008.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

dude both those tegus are great looking! the white and black stripes on the ice and hail baby is so stunning and the other is just so nice and white....if u go to the crosses section of the site you can see my hybrid i had....the thread is called " a few pics from today "


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks your redxblue you had looked amazing i really want to find some who breeds the redxblue hybrid i really like the hybrids


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

just save your money....there's a guy named Javier that if im not mistaken has 2 females that are 50% blue and 50% red that he mates to a 100% blue male and that's where i got mine from and they always peep around the time bobby's does...around June/July and he is in Cali i do believe if im not mistaken and he ships and sells them on kingsnake.com


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

thats what txrepgirl told me another forum she has 2 beautys herself maybe one day i can produce my own all americans if i get a nice redxblue hybrid for one of my giants lol but i think first i would do my bw to a giant


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

txrepgirl has clutch mates from the hybrid i had.... she can give you more info...hers are great as well she has 2 from him


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

i wanna hop on that boat lol the ones i seen from him they are amazing


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

my next tegu will be an extreme but not til maybe 2011


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

he doesn't even take deposits i think you just have to pay attention :-D


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

i better be checking ks more often so i dont miss anything lol


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

well you can start to check from may and on but check June and July non stop and catch him fast cause he sells them for only 200...it was 150 plus 50 for shipping i think so they go fast...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

kstar was your hybrid a redxblue?


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

yea you can go see her at the tegu crosses section...just look for my post that says "the past and present" and another called "a few pics from today" she was 75% blue and 25% red cause mom was 50% blue and 50% red and the father was 100% blue....


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 24, 2010)

dang i can do pick up because i think he is from the san diego area if i remember correctly


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

He'll start posting soon...if I find his info before that Ill give it to you to see if he'll be producing this year but I'm sure he will be


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 25, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

No problem


----------

